# PCR's



## American83 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just passed through my EMT class and as chance would have it, my local volunteer fire department just got told by the state that they need an EMT. I can't wait for the opportunity to help people and do some good. But I would love to keep records of every call, just in case. So does anyone know where I can get a PCR where I can record the basics? Name, Age, Vitals, SAMPLE, OPQRSTI, etc. I'd like something like a carbon copy PCR where I can write stuff down, rip off the top copy for the paramedic when he arrives, and keep the second (yellow?) page for myself? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## exodus (Mar 23, 2011)

American83 said:


> Hi everyone. I just passed through my EMT class and as chance would have it, my local volunteer fire department just got told by the state that they need an EMT. I can't wait for the opportunity to help people and do some good. But I would love to keep records of every call, just in case. So does anyone know where I can get a PCR where I can record the basics? Name, Age, Vitals, SAMPLE, OPQRSTI, etc. I'd like something like a carbon copy PCR where I can write stuff down, rip off the top copy for the paramedic when he arrives, and keep the second (yellow?) page for myself? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!



The VFD will supply you with that and have their own system for the record keeping, if not the state will get after them.


----------



## Aidey (Mar 23, 2011)

Why is the state telling the VFD they need an EMT?


----------



## American83 (Mar 23, 2011)

I really don't know. KS just overhauled their EMS scope of practice, among other things, and are requiring an EMT on volunteer departments. At least thats the word on the street


----------



## Medic2409 (Mar 23, 2011)

exodus said:


> The VFD will supply you with that and have their own system for the record keeping, if not the state will get after them.



I second this.  Don't try to get or keep records for yourself that include any PHI.  Bad things can happen.:huh:


----------

